# Ref; Sucklebusters Hog Waller Honey Rub Review



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 11, 2018)

I'll preface this with I am not a paid reviewer, and this is merely done out of passion for some good BBQ! Now onto the Review!:

Thanks to the good folk down in Texas of Sucklebusters I have received two of their rubs to review! The other will need to wait, it was intended for beef, but I am going to get right down into their Hog Waller Honey!

Part 1; I did all of this before a smoking session. I will add a part two of impressions of how it is on the meat etc when it is a finished pulled pork.

Appearance: This isn't cheap mass produced finely ground spices. You can visibly see grains of sugar and peppers. It doesn't look like it has an fake sheen or orange glow to it like low quality rubs can have. This is clearly a large grind and this lends it a delightful appearance.

Smell: Predominately of the peppers, both chipotle and cayenne. A sweet finish when you stop smelling. It reminds me of visiting small specialty shop on a day they'd grind their own seasoning blends. Fresh, but not overpowering.

Taste: Immediately it warms the mouth with the peppers, and I didn't find it to salty. I could probably actually sprinkle a bit of this on veggies as a table blend. The heat is mild but lingering, but balanced by the wonderful sugar and honey. It actually dissolved readily away on the tongue.

Bonus note: This is all natural, no MSG at all.

Bonus Content: I had my father do the same form as I did. The man is an engineer. He doesn't understand reviewing food as food..

**The Dad Edition Review**
Appearance: Orange/tan grains with large flakes appealing to the eye.
Smell: Fragrance of chipotle, cayenne pepper.
Taste: Sweet and salty, with chipotle and pepper.

At any rate I will be preparing the butt with this for an overnight and will do the second part tomorrow evening when we actually eat some! But enjoy the pictures I have included! I am working on a superior camera!


And a big shout out to the guys at Sucklebusters! The chance to review your product is much appreciated!

** Stay Tuned for the post cooking part below this line! **

The Finished Results:
The rub is identifiable in the bark, both sweet and salty, but not overpoweringly of either. Stealing the pieces of bark reveals a nice warming feel in the mouth that leaves you wanting more. Having them interspread through out the finished product is even better!

What impressed me is the rub when I look closely at the bark didn't just melt away. Again, the large grind size makes a difference in providing distinctive flavour as you chew.

Wonderful rub if you want a bit of heat, but not enough for picky eaters to turn away. Once you pull the butt and mix it together, you get these random hits of the heat, and they disappear..leaving you eating more hoping for another surprise!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 11, 2018)

Sounds good! The rub sounds interesting. I'm looking forward to the cook results. Wonder if the honey, even though it's powdered, will impact the bark in any way.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice job on the review and well written. For me, i think the review may have a greater impact written when the meat has been sampled letting you describe the full value of the rub, both fresh out of the bottle and the flavorful result. I watch hundreds of hours of Gun reviews and find the desk top unboxing without range time to be lacking the final sell. Make me think, " Nice weapon, but how accurate is it and are there any functional issues?" "I would not buy it just on this."
There are many here that visit daily but you likely will lose the folks that just occasionally lurk or haven't the time to be here or remember to follow up on your finished review.  You want Youtube sponsorship, convince my to buy with the full impact of the product the first shot you get. Just one opinion...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 11, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice job on the review and well written. For me, i think the review may have a greater impact written when the meat has been sampled letting you describe the full value of the rub, both fresh out of the bottle and the flavorful result. I watch hundreds of hours of Gun reviews and find the desk top unboxing without range time to be lacking the final sell. Make me think, " Nice weapon, but how accurate is it and are there any functional issues?" "I would not buy it just on this."
> There are many here that visit daily but you likely will lose the folks that just occasionally lurk or haven't the time to be here or remember to follow up on your finished review.  You want Youtube sponsorship, convince my to buy with the full impact of the product the first shot you get. Just one opinion...JJ


Well I agree but it's also dark here by 5 sort of deal, I figured getting pictures of the rub with daylight+bright kitchen lights on was better. If I ever get a website set up for a BBQ Rub/Sauce Database, I'd just post the finished reviews there. I figured SMF likes to see the process and all. Sides; hoping to refine how to do good reviews by showing what I'm doing as I do it here. I've never done this before, but I think it can be fun and interesting to do. :) Don't worry, I'll post all the finished pics and the like tommorrow..




KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Sounds good! The rub sounds interesting. I'm looking forward to the cook results. Wonder if the honey, even though it's powdered, will impact the bark in any way.


I'm hoping some darn good bark! :)


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 11, 2018)

great Idea,


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 13, 2018)

How'd it go?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 13, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> How'd it go?


I updated it on the original post :)


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 13, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I updated it on the original post :)


Goodness, I totally missed that. The system doesn't alert if you edit...lol... and, I guess I was waiting for an alert...lol. Anyway, the rub sounds good. I might get some. Sounds like it'd be great on ribs. Pulled pork looks great! Sounds like it was fun to eat.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 13, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Goodness, I totally missed that. The system doesn't alert if you edit...lol... and, I guess I was waiting for an alert...lol. Anyway, the rub sounds good. I might get some. Sounds like it'd be great on ribs. Pulled pork looks great! Sounds like it was fun to eat.


:) Thanks Kris!

I like it. I just fried some of the pulled pork quick to reheat for tacos for dinner. Didn't add any taco seasoning, the bark was good enough for me!


----------

